# Thicker Calves



## thestarsfall (Jan 29, 2007)

I have always had problems trying to find any tall boots...I have thicker calves (and generally shorter legs so they look even stumpier than they are at times...)  so the ones that just are supposed to be loose and whatever are too tight and the ones that are supposed to be tight do not fit at all...

To get into any of the taller boots I have to buy 2 sizes bigger...but then my feet slide around..

problem yes?

anyways...anyone have thoughts on a solution?


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_I have always had problems trying to find any tall boots...I have thicker calves (and generally shorter legs so they look even stumpier than they are at times...) so the ones that just are supposed to be loose and whatever are too tight and the ones that are supposed to be tight do not fit at all...

To get into any of the taller boots I have to buy 2 sizes bigger...but then my feet slide around..

problem yes?

anyways...anyone have thoughts on a solution?_

 
Aerosoles has started to sell cute boots with a hidden stretch panel in the top of the calf to give way to bigger calves. I looked it up because I have the same problem.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 29, 2007)

I've the same problem haha. I find that Nine West boots run slightly bigger in the calf area & have a stretch panel too. Definitely check out their boots. I just bought their "Botamy" & it's the perfect pointy toe stiletto boot. HTH!


----------



## JessieC (Feb 19, 2007)

On zappos, there is a brand called Fitzwell. They are awesome for the ladies with bigger calves.

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/19968019/c/72.html

I own a pair and they are FANTASTIC


----------



## asian_eyes (Feb 19, 2007)

My struggle too! They are extremely to get rid of by working out.....


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 

 
_On zappos, there is a brand called Fitzwell. They are awesome for the ladies with bigger calves.

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/19968019/c/72.html

I own a pair and they are FANTASTIC_

 

agree a million times over, this is why I have knee high boots finally. Don't give up! You may also want to look into boots for wider feet b/c usually you wear thick socks anyway with boots and then you get the benefit of the extra calf room =)


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the same problem since I do a lot of bike and gym. It depends on the brands. Some fit perfectly, other I just CANT zip up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh...


----------

